# التفسير العلمي لظاهرة الرعد والبرق



## مونيكا 57 (2 أغسطس 2010)

*

التفسير العلمي لظاهرة الرعد والبرق 


البرق، هو تفريغ كهربائي، لامع وساطع للغاية، يحدث في طبقات الجو بسبب تكون شحنات كهربائية وتوزعها في السحب الركامية (تشبه السندان)، أو الغيوم إلي تحدث فيها العواصف الرعدية. 







تحدث الصواعق، أو البروق، في العواصف الرعدية، وذلك لأن عملية التجميد التي تحدث في الطبقات العليا، تفصل بين الشحنات الموجبة والسالبة المتكونة. وبسبب حركة الهواء إلى الأعلى والأسفل تتباعد الشحنات الكهربائية، ويحصل نتيجة لذلك تفريغ كهربائي بين تلك الشحنات المتباعدة إما بين الغيوم ذاتها أو بين الغيوم المشحونة والأرض. 

يسخن الهواء القريب من مكان التفريغ هذا حتى 50 ألف درجة فهرنهايتية!، يعني أسخن من سطح الشمس ذاته !!. وفي الحقيقة فإن ضربة البرق هذه تحمل من الحرارة خمسة أضعاف حرارة الشمس ذاتها. 

ومع التبريد والتسخين السريعين للهواء القريب من مكان صاعقة البرق هذه، تتولد موجة صدمة؛ حيث " ينفجر" الهواء القريب منها فعليا، وهذا الانفجار يدوي بصوت مروع عالي الشدة والقوة، وهو ما نعرفه بالـ "الرعد". 

أظن أننا نتخيل جميعا أن البرق، كما هو مفهوم من الشرح، ينتقل من الغيوم إلى الأرض، لكن في الواقع المظاهر تغشنا أحيانا.. 

ففي الواقع ينتقل البرق – كتفريغ شحنات كهربائية – على شكل قناة غير مرئية من الغيوم العالية إلى الأرض، وعندما يقترب من أي جسم على الأرض فإن فيض من الطاقة الكهربائية ذاك يعود في تلك القناة ويصبح البرق مرئيا!. 

وحتى لو لم يكن الجو ماطرا فإن خطر صاعقة البرق لا يزال قائما، فعادة يحدث أن يضرب البرق خارج الغيوم الثقيلة الماطرة، لكن من الممكن أيضا أن يضرب حتى بعد 10 أميال من مكان وجود الغيمة!.

وهنا، في حال حصول عاصفة البرق، لا تفيد الأحذية المطاطية أو البلاستيكية في شيء، لكن لو كنت داخل السيارة فالأفضل أن تبقى داخلها ولا تغادرها، حيث يعمل السطح المعدني الخارجي للسيارة على حمايتك من الخطر المحدق الخارجي.. إذ يعمل جسم السيارة المعدني على نقل هذه الكهرباء وتفريغها في الأرض 


** بنجامين فرانكلين ... وقصته مع هذه الظاهرة** 

لقد قام العالم والمخترع والناشر والسياسي الأمريكي بنجامين فرانكلين ( 1706 ـ 1790 ) ببيان العلاقة بين البرق و الكهرباء بتجربة خطرة جدا ... 


ففي عام 1752 ، طير فرانكلين طائرة ورقية في أثناء عاصفة رعدية . فسرت الكهرباء عبر خيط الطائرة المبتل إلى مفتاح معدني كان في الطرف الآخر للخيط . وعندما قرب فرانكلين إصبعه من المفتاح ، قفزت شرارة عبر الفجوة بينهما ، فاستنتج أن كهرباء السحب هي التي سببت الشرارة ، وأن التفريغ البرقي هو نوع من الشرر . 

وفي عام 1753 .. أعلن عن اختراع قضيب مانع الصواعق .. 

نبذة عن قضيب مانع الصواعق:

ينتصب على أسطح معظم البنايات العالية قضيب يسمى " مانع الصواعق " يتصل بالأرض بموصل سلكي . 
الشحنات السالبة في أسفل السحابة المقتربة تجتذب الشحنات الموجبة من الأرض ؛ فتتدفق هذه الشحنات على جزيئات الهواء صعدا إلى السحب حيث تبطل مفعول بعض الشحنات السالبة في السحابة . وقد يمنع هذا حدوث الصاعقة . 

لكن إن لم يكن هذا كافيا وحصل تفريغ برقي فإن الكهرباء تسري عبر القضيب والموصل السلكي إلى الأرض دون حدوث أي أضرار . 


http://www.hazemsakeek.com/magazine/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=345&Itemid=51

​*


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أغسطس 2010)

> أظن أننا نتخيل جميعا أن البرق، كما هو مفهوم من الشرح، ينتقل من الغيوم إلى الأرض، لكن في الواقع المظاهر تغشنا أحيانا..
> 
> ففي الواقع ينتقل البرق – كتفريغ شحنات كهربائية – على شكل قناة غير مرئية من الغيوم العالية إلى الأرض، وعندما يقترب من أي جسم على الأرض فإن فيض من الطاقة الكهربائية ذاك يعود في تلك القناة ويصبح البرق مرئيا!.


 
اهااااااااا

رااااااائع جدا

شكرا مونيكا للمعلومة القيمة

واحلى تقيييم​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2010)

*وانا في الجيش شفت يوم صعب جدا
كان كله برق ورعد وكان اول مره اشوفهم

وكنت بسال ازاي بييجوا وبيحصلوا ازاي
وموضوعك رد ع سؤالي

شكرا ليكي مونيكا
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (2 أغسطس 2010)

معلومات مفيدة 
شكرااا لك​


----------



## kalimooo (2 أغسطس 2010)

صحيح وعلى شان كدة بعد الاحيان
يضعوا قضيب من النحاس لاقط في مكان عال

لسحب الصواعق الى تحت الارض


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اهااااااااا
> 
> رااااااائع جدا
> 
> ...



*اشكرك تاسونى على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *وانا في الجيش شفت يوم صعب جدا
> كان كله برق ورعد وكان اول مره اشوفهم
> 
> وكنت بسال ازاي بييجوا وبيحصلوا ازاي
> ...



*أشكر الرب أنى جاوبت ع سؤالك
اشكرك مايكل على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 أغسطس 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> معلومات مفيدة
> شكرااا لك​



*اشكرك بنوتا على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 أغسطس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> صحيح وعلى شان كدة بعد الاحيان
> يضعوا قضيب من النحاس لاقط في مكان عال
> 
> لسحب الصواعق الى تحت الارض




*اشكرك كليمو على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أغسطس 2010)

معلومة حلوة كتييييييييير
أشكرك
سلام ونعمه


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 أغسطس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> معلومة حلوة كتييييييييير
> أشكرك
> سلام ونعمه



*اشكرك abotarbo على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## جيلان (5 أغسطس 2010)

*موضوع موضح الفكرة بشكل رائع*
*وعجبتنى جداا فكرة الصاعق خصوصا انه واضع فكرة بديلة لو الشحنات المتعادلة الى هيصنعها الصاعق مجابتش نتيجة*
*موضوع فوق الرائع كالعادة حبيبتى*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 أغسطس 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *موضوع موضح الفكرة بشكل رائع*
> *وعجبتنى جداا فكرة الصاعق خصوصا انه واضع فكرة بديلة لو الشحنات المتعادلة الى هيصنعها الصاعق مجابتش نتيجة*
> *موضوع فوق الرائع كالعادة حبيبتى*



*أشكرك جيلان حبيبتى على المرور والتشجيع
الرب يبارك خدمتك​*:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## الياس السرياني (9 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسي  عالمعلومات أختي الغالية
ربنا يبارك فيكِ....


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 أغسطس 2010)

الياس السرياني قال:


> ميرسي  عالمعلومات أختي الغالية
> ربنا يبارك فيكِ....



*أشكرك أخى إلياس على المرور والتشجيع
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## youhnna (9 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرااااااااا مونيكا

موضوع جميل

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 أغسطس 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *شكرااااااااا مونيكا
> 
> موضوع جميل
> 
> ربنا يباركك​*



*أشكرك أخى يوحنا لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 أغسطس 2010)

*معلومات جميلة اوى
ثانكس عالموضوع الرائع 
ماما مونيكا
*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 أغسطس 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *معلومات جميلة اوى
> ثانكس عالموضوع الرائع
> ماما مونيكا
> *​



*أشكرك ديدى حبيبتى  لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## dodoz (10 أغسطس 2010)

_ميرسي موضوع جميل
_​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أغسطس 2010)

dodoz قال:


> _ميرسي موضوع جميل
> _​



*أشكرك لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أغسطس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> صحيح وعلى شان كدة بعد الاحيان
> يضعوا قضيب من النحاس لاقط في مكان عال
> 
> لسحب الصواعق الى تحت الارض



*وهذا ما نسميه "مانع الصواعق" ويوضع على قمة البنايات العالية, وهو عبارة عن صارى من مادة موصلة جيدة للكهرباء, كالنحاس, ويتم توصيله بكابل حتى سطع الأرض ويتم دفنه فى بئر عميق أسفل البناية حتى يتم تفريغ أى شحنة كهربائية ناتجة عن البرق فى باطن الأرض*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 أغسطس 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وهذا ما نسميه "مانع الصواعق" ويوضع على قمة البنايات العالية, وهو عبارة عن صارى من مادة موصلة جيدة للكهرباء, كالنحاس, ويتم توصيله بكابل حتى سطع الأرض ويتم دفنه فى بئر عميق أسفل البناية حتى يتم تفريغ أى شحنة كهربائية ناتجة عن البرق فى باطن الأرض*



*ميرسى صوت صارخ لمرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## جيلان (12 أغسطس 2010)

*يُثبت
مبروك يا قمر*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 أغسطس 2010)

*ميرسى حبيبتى جيلان
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## qwyui (13 أكتوبر 2010)

معلومة جيدة جدا مررررررسى عليها


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

qwyui قال:


> معلومة جيدة جدا مررررررسى عليها



أشكركللمرور
الرب يباركك


----------



## منصور بشرى (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومة.. وعلى مجهودك


----------



## جيلان (12 نوفمبر 2010)

يُفك لانتهاء المدة 
ميرسى يا قمر ربنا يبارك مجهودك الرائع


----------



## ثائر. (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا عالمعلومة القييمة ربنا يبارك تعبك وينور عمرك 
​


----------



## النهيسى (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*
شكرا جدا
موضوع جميل جدا
سلام الرب يسوع 
*​


----------

